# Remember the Phototron?



## Beer_Guy (Dec 28, 2006)

I have Hydrofarm single pot, it's just slightly smaller than 12 inches across. I was thinking about making a box for it kinda like the Phototron. 
Can ya give me some critique in my design ideas?
The box would be rectangular, 2 feet on a side and four feet tall from the top of the pot.
A single-bulb 4 foot flourescent vertically in each corner. 
One HPS on the top. (what wattage would be good?)
Near the top on one side, a computer fan sucking the air out and blowing it through a carbon filter.
Lining the walls of the box I would have mirror. It's plastic, but I have a whole sheet 4x8.
One side of the box would be hinged and that whole side would open. Or maybe two opposite sides that both open?

Let me know what you think...... Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 29, 2006)

*Whats going on BeerGuy. Everything sounds great. How many plants were you thinking on growing? *


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 29, 2006)

> I have Hydrofarm single pot, it's just slightly smaller than 12 inches across. I was thinking about making a box for it kinda like the Phototron.
> Can ya give me some critique in my design ideas?
> The box would be rectangular, 2 feet on a side and four feet tall from the top of the pot.
> A single-bulb 4 foot flourescent vertically in each corner.
> ...



I dont think you would need those 4ft flourescents if your getting a hps lamp.
just get one little compact flourescent for when your plant's still little. 
get a 150/175w hps. 
I dont know if the mirror being plastic makes a difference, but mirrors are bad. 
they dont acually reflect the light.they absorb it. and it creates hot spots. 
just paint the walls of the box flat white, or use mylar. 
and you probably only need one hinged door. 

sounds like youve got your sh*t worked out though. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 29, 2006)

funkymonkey27 said:
			
		

> they <mirrors> don't actually reflect the light. They absorb it. and it creates hot spots.


 
Mirrors don't absorb light. They simply don't reflect plant usable light efficiently. The plant usable reflecting capability of mirrors is WAY below that of flat white paint.

Hot spots are a myth. In relation to reflected light in a grow room, they don't exist. This has been proven through testing.

These misconceptions abound on the net. I try to do my best to inform everyone, but I feel like I'm spitting on a forest fire.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, my internet (roadrunner) was down this morning and I couldn't get here earlier.
Thanks for all the good advice, I'll research the mirror issue a bit more. I'm kinda physics-minded, I really think the mirrors would be better than white paint. Research, research, research..... lol
I was only going to grow one or two plants, I don't smoke but my girlfriend does. I figured that would be enough to keep us in some good nugs enough to never have to buy again. We also have a few close friends that we want to help out. Our roomie is going to copy my design and he'll also have a couple of plants.
I have a greenhouse out back and we also have a plant store, so I've been growing garden plants for years. I'm good at what I do but I'm thankful to have y'all here for more specific advice.
Thanks!


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 30, 2006)

if its for youe girlfriend make sure she doesnt tell anybody... 
and worse if your guys brek up, make sure your get rid of the "evidence" right away. 
you dont wanna end up in prison cause of a pissed off chick. 

_hell hath no fury like a woman's wrath_

just be on the safe side.  good luck though :banana:


----------



## Beer_Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

LMAO,,, we live together, been together 8 years now. She's my better half.
She owns the house, I'm just the grower. I don't think there'll be a problem. If she throws me out she'll just take over the grow,,, without all the info I've gained from y'all.... LOL


----------



## Beer_Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

When I build this should I take pics and post up the plans? I have a decent digital camera and a membership to photobucket.com.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 30, 2006)

Beer_Guy said:
			
		

> When I build this should I take pics and post up the plans? I have a decent digital camera and a membership to photobucket.com.


Please, just post the pics here. Making everyone go to another site increases the odds of imported viruses.

Just scroll down in the posting screen and use the "Manage Attachments" button. It's easy.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

OK, no problem. Thanks for the info.


----------

